# to buy pigeons



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

hai friends i going buy pigeons in few days 

now i want to know which breed is best and between which ages i want to buy 

to train into home plzzzzzzz help

thanks in advance


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

hardy said:


> hai friends i going buy pigeons in few days
> 
> now i want to know which breed is best and between which ages i want to buy
> 
> ...


Indian fantails


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

can you say the age


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

hardy said:


> can you say the age


young but at a age it can breed


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If you don't know what breed you would like best or what age to buy, it would probably benefit you and any future birds to slow down and do more research. It sounds like you need to just take your time and study up. I promise if you do you will be more happy with the outcome than if you buy birds whos' breed you barely know. Please don't feel that I'm being mean to you--it's just very important that when you take on the responsibility of several lives that you understand them as well as possible.


----------

